# SESC/Santos 2010 - 30 moves FM



## Pedro (Jul 26, 2010)

We had a great competition, with many SARs (including 7.78 single and 10.67 avg on 3x3).

The FM scramble was:

U2 L' R' B2 R' B L' R2 U2 L' R F L' D L' F R U2 R'

Carlos Alberto de Alcântara Jr found this 30-moves solution:

z2 D F L' B L2 Uw
U L' U' L2 U L' 
y U2 R L' U L R' 
U' R U2 R' U' R U L' U R' U' L

which is a cancellation of the last moves of the 4th pair and the first ones of the COLL (37 -> 30 )

Official results should be up soon


----------



## Shortey (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm 5th in the world now. 

Welcome to the sub8 club.


----------



## Pedro (Jul 28, 2010)

Morten said:


> I'm 5th in the world now.
> 
> Welcome to the sub8 club.



Me? No, it wasn't me who got sub-8 on 3x3  It was Gabriel Dechichi

(I did a sub-8 clock, though)


----------

